# Biosystem and Agricultural Engineer PE review board



## Slugger926 (Jan 16, 2007)

When will there be a Biosystem and Agricultural Engineer PE review board? I can post some study information there when it is created.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Slugger926 said:


> When will there be a Biosystem and Agricultural Engineer PE review board? I can post some study information there when it is created.


Hmmm .. what does a biosystem and/or agricultural engineer do ??

:goat:


































JR


----------



## Slugger926 (Jan 22, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Hmmm .. what does a biosystem and/or agricultural engineer do ??
> :wub:
> 
> 
> ...


We engineer for life!!!!

www.asabe.org


----------

